#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-14
<oix> plop
<rohff> Bonjour a tous
<oix> plop
<Abdelhak> slt tlm
<oix> salut Abdelhak 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-10
<gulussa> Off bonjour voila une bonne novelle pour gnome shell http://www.lffl.org/2012/01/coverflow-alt-tab-su-gnome-shell-ecco.html#more
<Off> je connais déjà
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-13
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8ejt5vXTek
<Siphax> Oui, c'est vrai, mais la confusion créée visuellement. 
<Siphax> Si cela et les nouvelles récentes sur Ubuntu 12.04 sera réalisé ... alors il est vraiment temps de rentrer à la maison de son père :-)))
<Off> mais vous le trouvez ou le problème ?
<Off> je pense que ni le vieille façon d'interagir avec un Environnement de bureau, ni la nouvelle, ne sont adapté à l'humain.
<Off> mais je pense que la deuxième s'en rapproche beaucoup plus que la première.
<Siphax> il ont rien ajouter que des bug
<Siphax> pourquoi fair travailler une telle community pour unity-2d-launcher
<Siphax> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=883427Capture.png
<Siphax> je li ouvrire sous mate
<Off> ben, c'est une sorte de règle en programmation :-)
<Off> plus tu écris des lignes de codes, plusse tu crées de bugs :-)
<Off> c'est innévitable
<Off> mais tu sais, ce qui est bien dans le logiciel libre, c'est que tu peux signaler le bug et meme le corriger.
<Siphax> pourquoi cette personne écoute toujours les utilisateurs 
<Siphax> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/cinnamon-available-to-install-via-ppa.html#more
<Off> donc, ce qui serai bien que tu fasse, c'est que tu vas sur leur tracker de bugs, et tu crées un ticket
<Siphax> le patron de linux mint
<Off> mais tu sais, c'est pas parce que la majorité veut mate que ça veut dire que c'est _mate_ le meilleur environnement de bureau.
<Off> c'est juste que les gens ont pris l'habitude de l'utiliser et qu'ils ont du mal à changer.
<Off> essayez de changer, ça fait pas de mal.
<Siphax> non mais il est prodictive
<Off> hein  ?
<Off> c'est pas l'environnement qui est productive.
<Off> c'est toi qui doit chercher à l'être.
<Off> et y'a pleins de gens qui utilisent unity et qui sont productives.
<Siphax> j'aimerai avoir un unity stable mais compiz bug avec le java
<Off> si t'aimes mate, ben, restes-y
<Siphax> et moi j'utilise bcp jdownloader
<Off> mais arrête de dire que c'est pas comme ça qu'on doit faire unity.
<Off> mais c'est une alpha !
<Off> enfin !
<Off> ils viennent juste de la release, faut s'attendre à des bugs !
<Siphax> et ubuntu 11.10 c'est stable aussi
<Off> c'est pas comme si ils l'ont livré direct sur les ubuntu actuelles
<Siphax> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=6656681
<Off> il a besoin de temps pour grandir
<Off> tout comme gnome2 a pris pas mal de temps pour grandir.
<Off> gnome, c'est affreux à ses début.
<Off> tout le monde utilisait KDE.
<Off> mais il s'est rattrapé !
<Off> laissez à unity du temps, aidez les devs, repportez des bugs 
<Off> et vous verrez que dans quelques années, vous aurez un produit fini.
<Off> tu peux pas avoir un truc complet en 2~3 ans.
<Siphax> aprés kd3 il a fait un grand échaq
<Siphax> oui sa je sais 
<Off> non, gnome2, à sa fin, c'était assez complet.
<Siphax> mais au moins stable
<Off> avec gnome3, ils essayent juste de voir l'interface utilisateur d'une autre façon
<Off> comme je t'ai dis, personne ne vous oblige à l'utiliser :-)
<Off> laissez leur du temps :-)
<Siphax> GNOME 2 n'est pas obsolète, il est toujours n º 1 du Bureau dans tous Enterprise Linux, ce qui signifie qu'il sera de l'ordre d'au moins 7 / 10 ans:)
<Off> mais je sais
<Off> personne n'a dit que gnome-shell était stable !
<Off> eux même disent que c'est encore pas stable.
<Off> qu'il faut s'attendre à des bugs !
<Siphax> ok
<Off> tu peux pas release un truc directement stable
<Off> ça marche pas comme ça, le developpement en logiciel.
<Off> il faut du temps pour que le produit se forge.
<Siphax> je suis sous ubuntu 12.04 + mate 1.1.0 +compiz 0.8.8
<Siphax> trés stable
<Siphax> est prodictife
<Siphax> la documentation pour faire un patch elle n'est pas riche, difficile de trouvé une information claire
<Siphax> même pour la création des paquets
<Siphax> sous archlinux avec une seule commande tu peu crée un paquet
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-15
<Siphax> ça c'est un beau travailler http://www.lffl.org/2012/01/dopo-il-fork-di-gnome-shell-linux-mint.html
<Siphax> un frok pour mutter qui va etre exucté comme compiz
<Siphax> Le projet sera donc pour but de donner Cannelle beaucoup d'effets nouveaux et surtout d'être accessible à tous même à ceux dont les utilisateurs de cartes graphiques ne supporte pas sa mère et puis même Gnome Shell / cannelle.
<Siphax> À ce jour, n'ont pas été les principales caractéristiques du projet qui nous allons probablement voir déjà inséré dans le prochain Linux Mint 13 .
<oix> plop
<Off> oix: t'aurais une idée de combien de caractères y'a dans l'id d'un registre de commerce ?
<oix> Off: je suis tenté de me lever et voir le RC du cyber dans lequel je suis ...
<Off> :-D
<oix> Off: je n'ai pas pu le voir correctement, c'est une photocopie mal faite ...
<Off> arf :-/
<Off> pas grave
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-10
<openminds> anyone online ! Off  KIII_ lubotu3 rleb Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-11
<Chobo> is there any one
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-12
<BLACK_SC0RP> slt
<BLACK_SC0RP> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-13
<openminds> we need a workshop about IRC :D
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-07
<Guest74747> shel3over  salam 3likom
<Guest74747> shel3over
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-11
<Guest43334> shel3over
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-05
<med\> http://i.imgur.com/qPyRE39.jpg :-)
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-06
<celso_henriquez1> buenas algui me puede agregar ah la red de canaimeros
<shel3over> is that spanish :p
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-08
<med\> PING PING PING PING PING PING PING
<med\> med hi
<med\> hi med
<med\> med\ bah
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-09
<shel3over> pong pong pong :v
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-10
<shel3over> morning DZ :)
<haux> Salem
